# Need help bidding a 30 unit HOA



## 86f350 (Dec 27, 2009)

I was aked to bid a 30 unit condo. It is approx 41,000sq ft. It is a u shape so it will be 3 decent pushes plus some backdraging away from garage doors. It has 1554 ft of 4' wide sidewalk with some stairs. I've only done jobs by the hr before and now they want me to bid it and give two prices per push and a price for seasonal. Its in a chicago suburb. I have no idea what the going rate per foot for snowblowing sidewalks is. Its on a 2" trigger and salting only when asked which i think is BS but whatever it takes i guess. We get about 42" of snow seasonally. Would i give them a price seasonally to that amount of snow and then anything over that will be on a per inch basis? Any help will be greatly appreciated i've been in the business for twelve yrs and have always been hourly, i like the idea of seasonal though. THANKS AGAIN


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Well a seasonal price is for the season. You give them a price and that is what they pay no matter how much snow you receive. If you go for seasonal you pray for no snow. All we do here is seasonal or per push. If you are going to give them a seasonal make sure you give yourself a buffer zone in case you get more snow then the norm. I take what I would charge per service and multiply it by how many times I service accounts in my area. Since you have been in the business for 12 years you should have kept track of how many snow events you have year and you should be able to figure out a seasonal price. I do 60% seasonal 40% per service so if I go over on the seasonal in regards to snow fall totals it evens out with the per push accounts. Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## 86f350 (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks. Nobody else has any input?


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

You can do a seasonal with a max. amount of snow fall or a cap rate. But depending on how many ppl are bidding its easy to beat the other person in bidding if the rates are the same. They just go with the person whos snow cap is the highest. Just make sure the owner or manager doesnt share numbers to get the cheapest amount.


----------



## 86f350 (Dec 27, 2009)

Just found out i did'nt get the job. A lowballer got it for 175 a push with sidewalks included. Dam i can't even put gas and pay for insurance for that. Maybe i was way out of line but 40k sq ft and 1500 feet of sidewalk dam thats cheap.


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

What did you put your bid in at?


----------



## 86f350 (Dec 27, 2009)

Right around 1,000.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

86f350;1058235 said:


> I was aked to bid a 30 unit condo. It is approx 41,000sq ft. It is a u shape so it will be 3 decent pushes plus some backdraging away from garage doors. It has 1554 ft of 4' wide sidewalk with some stairs. I've only done jobs by the hr before and now they want me to bid it and give two prices per push and a price for seasonal. Its in a chicago suburb. I have no idea what the going rate per foot for snowblowing sidewalks is. Its on a 2" trigger and salting only when asked which i think is BS but whatever it takes i guess. We get about 42" of snow seasonally. Would i give them a price seasonally to that amount of snow and then anything over that will be on a per inch basis? Any help will be greatly appreciated i've been in the business for twelve yrs and have always been hourly, i like the idea of seasonal though. THANKS AGAIN


Seasonals are a great way to secure winter income. Just come up with a number that your comfortable with and run with it. If there are any worries then just put a cap on it.Anything above and beyond the cap will cost you X amount of dollars. Sorry I cant give you a ballpark price, our market just plain sucks and my number would be ridiculous.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

86f350;1063015 said:


> Just found out i did'nt get the job. A lowballer got it for 175 a push with sidewalks included. Dam i can't even put gas and pay for insurance for that. Maybe i was way out of line but 40k sq ft and 1500 feet of sidewalk dam thats cheap.


Sorry, I thought this was a new post. That sucks man. Thats even low for our area, I was thinking around 300 per time including sidewalks, (again in our area).


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

$175 is low per time depending on the sidewalks size and salt. But 1000 seems high but michigan sucks also.


----------



## matter (Aug 22, 2009)

i was wondering how to bid these guys also, since HOA have an already paid budget, how do you get to that information? they already have the money set aside for it plus extras............and yeah 175, is like 3 mexicans with shovels


----------

